# Very happy



## Carol F (Feb 8, 2017)

Feeling very pleased with ourselves this morning...a bit of blowing our own trumpet...last consultant appt in Oct Cameron had a HbA1c of 40..which has reduced to 38 today...
A very good appointment all round, however, he wasn't to pleased at getting back to school so sharp!..lol


----------



## grovesy (Feb 8, 2017)

Very well done.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2017)

Wow, that really is terrific!!  Well done to all of you, and especially Cameron!


----------



## Lindarose (Feb 8, 2017)

That's fantastic. Well done to all of you.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 8, 2017)

That's really good to hear.


----------

